# Creepy Cakes.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

These cakes should do well on a Halloween party table


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I already have a recipe for kitty litter cake somewhere


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

*Amazing cakes!*

Fantastic cakes!!
Can't wait to try out your recipes!


----------

